# Outback Mfg Plant In Elkhart, In



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We're planning a trip from Upstate NY (home) to the West coast next year. Our travels will take us through Elkhart, IN. We've heard that tours of the manufacturing plant are available. Is that true? If so, can someone recommend the best place to park our rig while we visit the plant? Is there a campground nearby? Or possibly RV overnite parking at the manufacturing plant?

Has anyone taken the tour? If so, what can we expect?

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Photosal


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya know, I'm surprised we really haven't discussed this as of yet. Maybe you'll be the first to take a tour and report back to us. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Photosal -- do me a favor -- while touring the plant look for the guy that installed my A/C and give him a big hugâ€¦

He should be easy to spot â€" just look for the drunk, dyslexic, color blind worker --


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Say hi to the tank handle label guy he is also a crowd favorite.









John


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Just don't show up drunk or stoned...(oops, I'm not being PC...I mean pharmacologically impaired), they may mistake you for an employee that works on the assembly line!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

bcsmith4k said:


> Just don't show up drunk or stoned...(oops, I'm not being PC...I mean pharmacologically impaired), they may mistake you for an employee that works on the assembly line!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but if you're looking for a little medicinal mari-joo-wana, the factory tour is probably as good a place as any.









Kevin P.


----------

